# GERD causing voice problems



## Remy (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi, I tried posting on yahoo answers but didn't get any responses so I tried here.Are there any GERD sufferers out there who have had voice problems because of gastric reflux and overcome them?I'm 29, male, live in Australia, started showing symptoms of GERD about 6 years ago. I started loosing my voice for no reason and experienced a burning sensation after I spoke. 2 years and 2 speech therapists later we realized it was GERD when that burning sensation was there when I woke up in the morning.So since then things have gotten progressively worse. I've been on Somac, Nexium, (currently on Pariet and Tasac) as well as zantac, mastica, chinese herbs and other herbal supplements. I've also tried changing my diet and doing heaps of exercise but the GERD seems to be pretty random. My mum also has it.The medication if taken in a high dosage helps (without it I get a really really really sore throat) but I still have the same voice problems - I can't even speak for 5 minutes without it burning enough to force me to stop. And I seem to be quite sensitive to the side effects of the meds.I've been to two gastroenterologists and had two endoscopies both of which only showed some slight redness on the vocal cords. I get the feeling my current doc doesn't take me seriously (maybe due to the test results).I kinda need some help as this is affecting my quality of life.In case someone asks, additional symptoms include random occasional nausea after meals, throat constriction and occasional difficulty swallowing.I'm aware about stress causing this. I had pretty bad problems with depression and anxiety about 10 years ago in my late teens but they are mostly gone now.That's it! Hope the wall of text didn't put you off .


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi I suffer with gerd/acid reflux, burning and food sticking when swollowing, my voice also goes very croaky, i take omeprazole before food but it does take a while to start working. I had this back last year, it cleared up and now its back again.


----------



## Remy (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks for your reply cherry. I looked up omeprazole and it seems another name for it is Losec which I had taken near the beginning of all this and forgotten about it.Anyways hope it gets better for you


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks Remy, same for you, hope you feel better too.


----------



## AnotherOzzie (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi there RemyYes, I have the same symptoms as you have. Have had them for the best part of a year. My doc put me on Pariet 20mg once a day but it wasn't helping one bit. Then a Specialist recommended I take 20mg twice a day, and Gaviscon or Mylanta whenever I felt the need.Well as long as I take the Pariet I am OK. I soon know if I forget a dose.......the burning tongue and mouth come back along with the occasional nausea.Please keep in touch to let us know how you go.


----------



## Remy (Jul 17, 2009)

AnotherOzzie said:


> Hi there RemyYes, I have the same symptoms as you have. Have had them for the best part of a year. My doc put me on Pariet 20mg once a day but it wasn't helping one bit. Then a Specialist recommended I take 20mg twice a day, and Gaviscon or Mylanta whenever I felt the need.Well as long as I take the Pariet I am OK. I soon know if I forget a dose.......the burning tongue and mouth come back along with the occasional nausea.Please keep in touch to let us know how you go.


Hey AnotherOzzie,Thanks for your reply. My GP put me on Pariet 20mg twice a day and Tasac also twice a day. And that seems to take care of most of the symptoms EXCEPT the voice >.<Recently my eyes are so dry (opthalmologist says its probably the meds I'm taking for GERD) that I have lowered the dose to half and yeah, like you say the burning comes back.


----------



## AnotherOzzie (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi again RemyYesterday I forgot to mention that I have had to watch my diet. A couple of months ago, even while taking the full dose of Pariet, the burning tongue, sore mouth and voice problems returned.It didn't take me long to realise I should have listened to my GP. I have to stop eating tomatoes, onions and all spicy foods and dressings AND, I have had to eat less dairy products. Well now with these foods cut out and taking the meds then I am OK.Hope your condition improves. Keep in touch.


----------



## lizzyjo (Sep 24, 2009)

just been to ENT at the hospital ref my voice, seems GERD can affect your speech. Are you on PPI's they are really good and pretty safe , you take a high dose for 3 month then cut it down to minimum to relieve the symptoms. I could eat whatever I liked until I got IBS-PI , bad news that was !


----------



## Remy (Jul 17, 2009)

lizzyjo said:


> just been to ENT at the hospital ref my voice, seems GERD can affect your speech. Are you on PPI's they are really good and pretty safe , you take a high dose for 3 month then cut it down to minimum to relieve the symptoms. I could eat whatever I liked until I got IBS-PI , bad news that was !


Hey lizzy thanks for the reply.That's good to know that the ENT said that about GERD and speech. I'm on some PPI's (Pariet and Tasac) - no change to the voice though. I'm gonna get a PH test at the hospital soon and see what that says.Cheers.


----------

